# Files getting corrupted on server



## paul_carron (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi,

We have a problem where many files on a server appear to have become corrupted. I can see the timestamp has updated on the folder they are in at 9.12 this morning but there is no obvious update on the files other than they won't open.

Below is an example of an error message I get when trying to open an Excel file:



> Excel cannot open the file 'David @ Readie Unsecured Work June 2013.xlsx' because the file format or file extension is not valid. Verify that the file has not become corrupted and that the file extension matches the format of the file.


Excel files are not the only types affected. The same happens with many other types e.g pdf and dwg.

I heard somebody mention that it could possibly be related to third party backup applications that run on Windows servers but I can't find any information on this.

Other thoughts are could this be a SAN issue or a virus?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## SunnyWilson (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi

If you are using a SAN try disabling any compression you may have activated.
Also, checking for viruses is the best bet.
Also, for trial is it possible to copy one share folder or a couple of test files to a physical drive on the server? this will confirm if there is any change elsewhere. 
The backup software will compress data but will store it in a backup drive or location. There is no way that you would share the backup location for the users as the whole purpose is defeated. I am guessing this as the end user would be saving to the same location where he is reading them back from..


----------

